
Tech firm is fights federal order for data on visitors to an anti-Trump website - jacquesm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/tech-company-is-fighting-a-federal-order-for-ip-addresses-to-find-visitors-to-an-anti-trump-website/2017/08/14/a65b7544-8152-11e7-b359-15a3617c767b_story.html
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636)

------
leereeves
More information from a professor of law at GW:

> What makes this tricky, I think, is that Dreamhost is only involved in the
> initial search stage of a two-stage warrant. Computer warrants are
> ordinarily executed in two stages. First, the government gets access to all
> the electronic records. Next, the government searches through the records
> for the particularly described evidence. Courts have broadly allowed the
> government to follow this two-step procedure, in which they get all the
> stuff in the initial stage of electronic evidence warrants so that they can
> search it for the relevant evidence. Given that, Dreamhost’s objection is
> slightly off. As I read it, Dreamhost is essentially challenging the widely
> accepted two-stage warrant practice. Some federal magistrate judges in the
> “magistrate’s revolt” have made that argument, but they generally have been
> overruled at the district court level.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/201...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/2017/08/15/a-closer-look-at-dojs-warrant-to-collect-website-
records/)

------
dom0
Suggestion: "Tech firm fighting federal order for data on visitors to an anti-
Trump website"

Or "Tech firm fighting federal order for visitor's data of anti-Trump website"

v "Tech firm fights federal order for visitor's data of anti-Trump website" —
can't even gzip it!

~~~
iplaw
Just delete "is" and add an "s" to "fight".

------
tyingq
I suppose one silver lining here is that groups with agendas that don't align
with the administration will think harder about where to host their sites.

Dreamhost is trying to do the right thing, but hosting it outside the US would
be a better idea.

~~~
chiefalchemist
Or choose a host with deeper pockets (e.g., Amazon, Google, GoDaddy), but then
you have to trust them.

Personal, my VPN is on almost all the time, even at home, not just on free
unsecure wifi. I think, ultimately, that's the best option I have. Hopefully,
the provider does what they say (i.e., no logs).

------
have_faith
>tech firm is fights

Weird title

